# ياجماعة خلونا نصنع طيارة من طئطئ إلى السلام عليكم للمبتدئين والمحترفين



## bo-dm3h (18 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
ياجماعة أكثركم عندما تشرحون شي تشرحونة على مستوا عالي من الخبرة وكأنما لا يوجد إلى انتم وتناسيتم الفقراء من أمثالي ,

اليوم لازم أنكون مبسطيين ليفهم الكل وأولهم أنا ههه لصنع شي عظيم ويطير((الطااااائرة)).
ويجب أن يكون من الصفر  مثال كأنما شخص دخلتة دكتور وهو كان فلاح فليهذا السبب يجب أن يكون الشرح من الصفر لا وبل من السالب لأن من أمثالي لا يعرف المصطلاحات ولا المعادلات والمحترفين يدخلون في الموضوع مرة وحدة (ويييييييييييييييين يالحبييب:56 أنا والله بتكلم من جد يعني كأنكم بتشرحون لواحد من هو طفل
لأن معظمهم عندما يشرح تفاصيل الطائرة يكون عالي المستوى وصعب جدا جدا, ويقول هذا للمبتدئييين:15:, وأنا متأكد من أن المعلم لم يشرح له ذالك بل درسه حبة بحبة صح ولا لا.

ليكون الأمر عظيم ومفيد لدرجة كبيرة جدا للناس و ((للتثبيت على الموقع ويكون أحسن موضع على الإطلاق لحتى اليوم :12: )) كل ماكان هناك تفاصيل مشروحة كل ما أقبلت علية الناس...


كما يأتي:

1- ماأهم الكتب في المكتبات لدراسة هذا الشي لأنكم تعرفون يجب القراء والتخطيط مثل معرفة الوزن وقوانين وقوة المحرك هل هي مناسبة أم لا وكيف يتم قياس ذالك وما هي أول الكتب من بينها نقراها (أرجو أن تكون متوفرة الكتب في كل دولة وإذا لم تكون متوفرة أرجوأ من الاعضاء الأحباب والكرام طرح نفس الكتب المتوفرة في دولهم **بالعربي لو تكرمتم** )
2-ماهي المواد ألازمة المتوفرة, وأين تكون المواد متوفرة(يعني وين ممكن أنحصلحا بضبط)
أرجو من كل اخ حبيب أن يكتب مكان المواد المتوفرة في دولتة 

3-أنا عندي أمر جميل جدا جدا أذا كنتم من نفس الدولة والمدينة تقدرون أن تتقابلون وتتعاونوا 
علية, والله أنه أمر عحيب بس ألحين خطر في بالي :73:


بس ليش الموقع رافض أن نضع أرقامنا ....؟ يااااااااااااااااامدييييييير السلام عليكم هذا الموضوع مهم ولازم تلغي هذا الخدمة:83: لأجل الإبداع :16:


ولكم تحية يامبدعيييييين
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة


----------



## bo-dm3h (19 سبتمبر 2009)

يلا ياجماعة خلونا نبدء

وينكم ياعباقرة نحن نحتاجكم


----------



## bo-dm3h (19 سبتمبر 2009)

ماشي مشكلة نحن في أنتظاركم


ومبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك عليكم العييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد


----------



## الوبري1989 (21 أكتوبر 2012)

لم يكن الغرب يوما افضل منا فنحن اصحاب العقول النظيفه فلنبداء من الصفر ولا نعود اليه


----------



## H Ebrahim (25 أكتوبر 2012)

Here's a website where u can find all the books related to aerospace that i could find online,
http://torrage.com/torrent/E53E9325B74567DB85AC0E88DDB532685B01B167.torrent

About the materials, you can order everything online but dont underestimate how diffiicult it is to put all the electronics and all the different aspects together to make it fly and LAND. Stability and control programming is advanced and i dont actually know anything about.


----------



## abo.alnoor.tec (28 يونيو 2015)

تخلى عنا المحترفون


----------



## prey eagle (13 أكتوبر 2015)

اين المحترفون


----------



## ناسى الناس (16 يناير 2016)

بارك الله فيك.......​
​


----------

